# The best cider book?



## TheCarbinator (9/12/14)

I've done a few batches of Aldi juice cider which were good but not amazing, so I'm thinking about getting a book to step it up a notch.

The BABBS club library has got this book:

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/28004.Cider

I was going to go ahead and buy a copy unless someone has a better book that they can recommend?


----------



## manticle (9/12/14)

Not sure about better but that book is a good read and a good buy.


----------



## Blind Dog (10/12/14)

IMHO, you can read all you want about cider but if you can't press your own apples or find a source of fresh juice from cider apples you'll always struggle to make a decent cider. That aside, IIRC, the book you reference is a good read but perhaps not the definitive guide to actually making cider. Not sure what is though, but if you can get decent juice it's pretty simple to make good cider.


----------



## TheCarbinator (10/12/14)

Yeah that's what I plan to do blind dog, looking at making a press etc


----------



## TimT (10/12/14)

That book'll definitely set you up. It's got everything from recipes through to a guide on setting up your own apple orchard. It's quite possible it's become the default book on cider simply by being the first; I have a few other books that discuss cider but only in the space of a chapter.


----------



## Mutaneer (10/12/14)

I was lent this book by the guys from Captain Blighs Cider here in Hobart
great resource.
http://www.cider.org.uk/book.html

But again, juice is the key.
you can't polish a turd,
you CAN roll it in cocoa to make it look like a chocolate truffle, but it'll still taste like sh!t.


----------



## Airgead (10/12/14)

I picked up Drew Beechum's Hard Cider book a while back. Not bad. Probably worth a read if you are just getting into cider.

But yeah... juice.


----------



## Deep End (10/12/14)

Hayne's ( The same mob that do the car fixing books) have a cider manual, its a good read, informative.


----------

